# 2012 Bear Anarchy



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey guys just posted this on KSL thought I'd throw it up for the forum as well. http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=28679282&cat=214&lpid=&search=&ad_cid=1

I just bought this bow online not knowing it was left handed bow (nothing in the description or pictures to show me). I thought I was getting a screaming deal on this sucker as it still has the tags on it. I'm selling it for exactly what I paid for it. $400

Again, left handed bow, as far as I can tell, brand new. Super fast 330 FPS!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Sold


----------

